# Daiwa Saltiga Surf Conventional Reel



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

Does anyone have a user review with regard to this reel! ( Saltiga Surf Conventional Reel SASURF30 ). I already have the AFAW 13 Beach but the jury is still out on the reel. I would appreciate any and all comments. The new Saltist is good but what the heck I figure I should just go all the way.

Rergards
Bass Buster


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i had one before.

beauty. strong isnt the word to describe it.
you can get away with using a slx or stt.

essentially the sa30 is just the same reel . with higher grade materials. and slightly different design.

not much difference between the two.
just color is the biggest.

i like the sa30s red spool. looks nice with chartuese line. xD


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*SaSurf30*



ooeric said:


> i had one before.
> 
> beauty. strong isnt the word to describe it.
> you can get away with using a slx or stt.
> ...


I once owned subject reel, but returned it soon after a few casts........far tooooo fast and finicky, not to mention high spool......The STT30H, not SA30, is the ticket. Superb casting distance within the parameters available with factory brake blocks.....6 to 1 GR, and within a 1/4" of the height of 525 mag..... and at about 40% of the costs of the SASURF30.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I just got saltiga 30 (blue spoon) for xmast. The person gave it to me, he said not much different between red & blue, he got saltiga surf 30 (red spoon) and has been using for last 2 years. Very reliable reel and one of the best casting reel (depend on ur skill). 
I been playing with this reel for last couple hours, so far I love it, couldn't wait for spring...
If you have money, then go for the best.


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

*sasurf30*

i have the red spool ,i like mine its worth every cent that i pay for it


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

just to clarify if people didnt know already

the red spool saltigas are the surf models.
and blue spool are the boat models.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

could the red one be used as a dual purpose reel, maybe brinigng in a tuna from a boat?


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> could the red one be used as a dual purpose reel, maybe brinigng in a tuna from a boat?


I'm looking at Daiwa 07-08 Full product line up catalog, some very interesting about Satiga 
Saltiga (blue spool) available from SA15 to SA50
Saltiga (red spool) surf come only 1 size SASURF30. The features on both reels are same, the surf has ultra light weight spool is build for distance casting. But the red's overall weight was 2.6 oz more than the blue spool (same size)

SA30 wt# 16.8oz
SASURF wt# 19.2oz

I called my buddy and he could't tell the different in casting distance, it's more like, up to ur casting skill and the rod you using.

Go figure...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'e heard these things are wicked fast out of the box and only the most educated thumbs can handle these reels. I've yet to try one, but I'd like to see if I could keep up with it.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

reds are wider then the blues.
blues have higher drag range. and option of lower gears.

blues sit taller on the reel too.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong but the main deifference between the red and the blue versions is that only the red ones have a rachet?


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

Red set have a counter balence handle and rachet.. This set can be use as a Surfcasting as well for bottom fishing Reel.

Blue set dunt have a counter balance and a rachet so its ment for boat fishing only.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

By rachet, do you guys mean a clicker?


----------



## fido dido (Dec 12, 2007)

basstardo said:


> By rachet, do you guys mean a clicker?


Hahaah, yep its a clicker.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's what I figured. It does sound like a ratchet though.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Speed*

I didnt think it was to fast out of the box myself. I thought ir was pretty contrable with breaks blocks and hair less line, maybe a 1/16th short of filling the spool.


----------

